# Done it again! Found more stray dogs!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Today, I woke up, got dressed. forgot to pick my bag up and took alex to school. ste's back at work so had beren with me aswell.

Just as we get to school, Dropped alex off. 2 big akitas wandering in and out of the car park and on to the road.
Hadn't picked up my bag! which always contains dog leads!

Managed to trap them both in someones back garden. Got a rope off a nextdoor builder. And after 20mins, caught the white bitch, who was snapping and nervous.

The dog followed us back home, not wanting to leave his bitch. Got to mine. Tied her to the gate on the driveway, got beren inside, and grabbed a lead. went down the drive and noosed him.
Had to get all my dogs locked in the front room as it's snowing so I have them both in the hall.

The bitch looks like she had a litter a few months back. She was nervous but now in the house and had a good talking to off me, she has been craving love and fuss and hugs. She seems starved of it bless her. The dog is a right fat head thicko bless him.

Been waiting an hour now for the dog warden to turn up.


Thing is. If I hadn't took on the task of catching them, no one would have bothered and they'd stepped into traffic a number of times which any time could have ment their death.

I am mental I swear. Who else would be more detirmed to catch a dog after it snapps at them!? lol


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Lol i dont think i would! Its good to know there are people like you around though :2thumb: xx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bampoisongirl said:


> Lol i dont think i would! Its good to know there are people like you around though :2thumb: xx


 
Aye us mental people with a death wish lol

But if I hadn't then the bitch may have bitten someone badly due to her fear, and the male would certainly be under the wheels of a car or bus.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So glad it was you who found them:2thumb: Must be a dog day as my sister has just landed me with the problem of rehoming my neices ex boyfriends Chi X. I dont know if Im more angry with my stupid sis or the neices ex boyfriend:bash:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

It's just lucky you are mental; I'd hate to think what might've happened. Well done :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Dog warden has been and collected them both. Niether has a chip. So gonna ring the dogs home tomorrow and keep tabs on them.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

aww
your crazy!
i woudl try to help, but if one went for e i would be scared! bbut im not a doggy person.

how ever a couple of years back a dog did just walk in to our house! lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I would do to, i keep dog leads and horsehead collars in the car at al times, and in my bag they is always a dog lead 

Hope these find a loving home they deserve :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If the male was following her, and she looked a bit swollen in the bits department, she's likely in season - which would explain why they're both straying. Girls are just as bad as males for wanting to mate, they'll take any opportunity to escape that they can. I'm betting there's a very worried owner somewhere, akitas are expensive dogs and if she's in season she's likely very useful to someone :hmm:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> If the male was following her, and she looked a bit swollen in the bits department, she's likely in season - which would explain why they're both straying. Girls are just as bad as males for wanting to mate, they'll take any opportunity to escape that they can. I'm betting there's a very worried owner somewhere, akitas are expensive dogs and if she's in season she's likely very useful to someone :hmm:


she had teats, trust me Laura would know if she was in season!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes I agree with Bosshog Laura would def know if she was in season as shes a very experianced breeder:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> If the male was following her, and she looked a bit swollen in the bits department, she's likely in season - which would explain why they're both straying. Girls are just as bad as males for wanting to mate, they'll take any opportunity to escape that they can. I'm betting there's a very worried owner somewhere, akitas are expensive dogs and if she's in season she's likely very useful to someone :hmm:


 
#YUP. You see Lisa. I happen to be a dog trainer, Breeder, Shower and rescuer of dogs. I KNOW WHAT I'M DOING.
No she wasn't in season, or even look like she was coming into season. Looks like she'd had a litter not long ago.

He stayed with her as it was bloody odvious that they had come from the same house.

Niether one was chipped, both stunk to high heaven and the bitch was acting nevous aggressive as I think she has had a few kickings.

Dog warden has picked them both up and comfirmed with me that the bitch has a skin condition so no they haven't run off from a loving home. More someone who thought they'd make a load of money breeding them out of a shed.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

poor things hope they are able to treat them and for someone to give them plenty of love and time


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Today, I woke up, got dressed. forgot to pick my bag up and took alex to school. ste's back at work so had beren with me aswell.
> 
> Just as we get to school, Dropped alex off. 2 big akitas wandering in and out of the car park and on to the road.
> Hadn't picked up my bag! which always contains dog leads!
> ...


 
Your not mental at all just a very special and caring person hun 

well done and good on you there needs to be more like us about : victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont get the animosity on here, I was actually trying to help : victory:

How the heck was I supposed to know you're a breeder lol. As you didnt say she had teats, you said she looked like she'd had a litter, and when Sky had her litter, she looked like she was in season...going from MY experience there.

All be it completely worthless on this forum, evidently.

You'll also see I said nothing of a loving home. No loving home would let two of their dogs disappear and not go looking for them. I said there might be a worried owner, doesn't mean it was a good one!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> I dont get the animosity on here, I was actually trying to help : victory:
> 
> How the heck was I supposed to know you're a breeder lol. As you didnt say she had teats, you said she looked like she'd had a litter, and when Sky had her litter, she looked like she was in season...going from MY experience there.
> 
> ...


Check my sig! it states Northern inuit dogs est 1999
32 years living with dogs.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You were very rude, when I was trying to help - why do you think I should pay any interest to the fine print in your (massive) signature?

I'm sure the dog warden will find a good rescue who will rehome the dogs or reunite them with their owner (if they're bothered) - and I'm wishing the best of luck to them both.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Dog warden has picked them both up and comfirmed with me that the bitch has a skin condition so no they haven't run off from a loving home. More someone who thought they'd make a load of money breeding them out of a shed.



I would wait to try find out what REALLY happened before making assumptions as you havnt a clue.
You dont know how long they have been out, where they have been, under what circumstances they became "stray" etc, for all you know they could live in buckingham palace with a 7 star life, the skin condition could have been controlled at her home but if she has been out along time she could have been any where doing anything to get skin problems. : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lisa I dont think anyone meant any malice its just the way its typed:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Lisa I dont think anyone meant any malice its just the way its typed:lol2:


Nopes i agree there 

I dont think laura ment any malice in what she said she was just pointin out the fact she has alot of experience with dogs


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like something I would have done... I spent the better part of an hour trying to catch a stray wippet and when I found where it lived, I had a right go at the owners cuz they didn't seem to give a shit.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Nopes i agree there
> 
> I dont think laura ment any malice in what she said she was just pointin out the fact she has alot of experience with dogs


I think it was this bit and TBF it did "look rude" to me kinda blah, dont know how to say this but...kinda stuck up:




Pimperella said:


> #YUP. You see Lisa. I happen to be a dog trainer, Breeder, Shower and rescuer of dogs. I KNOW WHAT I'M DOING.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think thats just a straight talking Pimps:lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL I read that as "straight talkin pimp" and now will associate Pimps forever subconsciously with Huggy Bear. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> LOL I read that as "straight talkin pimp" and now will associate Pimps forever subconsciously with Huggy Bear. :lol2:


 
LOL that made me chuckle as if you dint know her an saw her on the street she looks like a sweety lil dainty thang gawd looks are so decieving as she is infact wonder woman :lol2:


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you put up notices or ask around I also think there could be a very worried owner out there, a similar thing happened to us once, our two JR's used to love rabbiting on the property where we used to live but never went far, one day we couldn't find them, we searched all day and night, informed the police etc and were very upset to say the least, the next day about midday the police phoned and said a lady had been in touch and had both of them. Apperently she'd seen them the previous day (there was a footpath run through one of the horses feilds) and decided they were lost, instead of looking for a house she took them home where her children decided they'd fallen in love with them so nice mummy said they could keep them for the night, in fact when we went to fetch them she said that she thought about keeping them as they were so nice. Needless to say nice mummy got a right earfull and we were so pleased to have them back, Bonnie the bitch would always back out or turn around in a burrow but max the male never learnt that so we thought that he'd gone down a hole after her and thats where they were, we had the local hunt come up with their dogs to see if they could find them and they were kind enough to spend all night out searching with hubby so please if you ever find a dog then do make the effort to find an owner because there are worried owners out there and there could be a genuine reason for the dog to be out, our dogs were well loved pets for 15years and just had a bigger back garden than most nearly 100acres of parkland that my hubby used to look after, doggy paradise.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If a concerned owner is looking for them then surely the dog warden would be the first person they would ring??


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> If a concerned owner is looking for them then surely the dog warden would be the first person they would ring??


 
Well, In the 2 and a half hour wait for the dog warden to turn up, not one person had rung to report them missing, nor did the police have any people reporting lost dogs.

And yes I do talk straight. I just can't abide laziness or people thinking they know better in a situation that they would have walked away from. 
Simple, I take no s**t and I take no hostages. I shoot first and don't bother asking question.
Get used or ship off.

I just won't sugar coat anything, It's the real world, If you can't live in it the there are other options.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

You'd be surprised how many pet owners aren't aware of the dog warden service. Most people would ring the vets though so I would definitely put up ads on there to get them reunited. 

A skin disorder doesn't necessarily mean a dog isn't loved - they can be caused by all manner of things including pituitary issues for example, but I'm sure Pimps knows that and was speaking from the frustration of seeing two dogs needing help and in poor condition. The dogs could've been stolen and dumped, straying for a while, or any manner of things. While I would be as suspicious as Pimps, especially faced with two needy dogs and no answers, I would try not to jump to conclusions and get their details up everywhere, as the dogs are essentially now on death row unless reunited or rehomed. As Pimps knows with her experience, getting their details out there can only help. And well done, not many people would approach two big dogs in need.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> And yes I do talk straight. I just can't abide laziness or people thinking they know better in a situation that they would have walked away from.
> .


What a rude comment, you have no idea what Lisa would have done in that situation, and you're commenting on someone who has worked in rescue with big dogs! :Na_Na_Na_Na: You aint all that missus! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Sorry, talking "straight" there - wonder if you can take as good as you dish out....


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL let her fan her tail, I dont really give a sh*t.:lol2:

More important things going on in the world than someone's ego.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Still, get thrown off rat forums and you all come appearing on here.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you notified the local vets about these dogs? I appreciate you won't have had much time, but I think it's really necessary. Feel free to pass on details of the pound to me in PM as I know of people who work with the pounds in your area to ensure dogs are placed into proper rescue spaces to be assessed and homed once their time is up. I would also post their details on Doglost ASAP. In fact it would be worth checking their lost messages too if you haven't already.:2thumb:

http://www.doglost.co.uk/page.aspx?pg=72

Edited to add - it would definitely be worth contacting Akita rescue, here are some people for you to contact re. them too as they could help prevent them being PTS in the pound.

http://www.akitarescue.org.uk/

http://www.jawt.co.uk/


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Just want to jump in about the dogs not having loving homes.

It could be possible that the dogs were stolen and moved from city to city, Ive seen it happen quite a few times working in a kennels couple of examples.

We once had a Poodle in the kennels, stray of course that was microchipped to france and when we tried the number on the chip the owner was so pleased the dog was found however she couldnt come get the dog but had family ove rhere that would take it.

A husky once came into the kennels after being missing for 2-3 years and was in a right state skinny as hell but was chipped we managed to get hold of the original owners and she was crying the whole time.

and a woman once came to collect a Neopoltan (sp) mastiff after it had been missing over a year and came all the way from Blackpool.

So its not always the case of that owners just dont care.


Glad you caught them tho just hope either the owners can be found or new homes can be found.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sadly people do throw out dogs and in this recession big dogs are prime targets. If I lost my dog I would ring the Dog Warden before anyone else. When my male GSd got out(some idiots kicked the gate lock off) I rang them and the police first then hunted myself, I asked everyone I saw and was tipped off about a large male running loose on a field. He was terrified but the minute he realised it was me he came hurtling over. I was that pleased to see him I cried like a baby. Surely a worried owner would have traced them by now, but as Pimp says skin condition,smelly, dirty this to me speaks of an owner who doesnt give a damn


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Sadly people do throw out dogs and in this recession big dogs are prime targets. If I lost my dog I would ring the Dog Warden before anyone else. When my male GSd got out(some idiots kicked the gate lock off) I rang them and the police first then hunted myself, I asked everyone I saw and was tipped off about a large male running loose on a field. He was terrified but the minute he realised it was me he came hurtling over. I was that pleased to see him I cried like a baby. Surely a worried owner would have traced them by now, but as Pimp says *skin condition,smelly, dirty this to me speaks of an owner who doesnt give a damn*


Yes but as said above some dogs are stolen and taken out of the home towns it could be that these were stolen from a garden and rehomed on so it depends on how long the dogs have been missing they could have ben missing quite awhile out of the area were they once lived. you can never really tell until you come to the end of it and the owners are found.

After quite awile of searching some owner just give up and come to the conclusion that the dog must have died or something, Youd be quite supprised how many peopel actualy think about phoning the dog wardens although it was the first thing on my mind when my dog went missing..........

............ i spent the whole entire weekend looking for him until he turned up at the kennels when i got him from, i rang the police when he went missing and they said they would get back to me if he turned up they never did lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> LOL let her fan her tail, I dont really give a sh*t.:lol2:
> 
> More important things going on in the world than someone's ego.





KathyM said:


> What a rude comment, you have no idea what Lisa would have done in that situation, and you're commenting on someone who has worked in rescue with big dogs! :Na_Na_Na_Na: You aint all that missus! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Sorry, talking "straight" there - wonder if you can take as good as you dish out....


and you say you don't tag team? I think your the ones been rude as Laura did not mention Lisa in her post you just jumped to conclusions. as you registered to find out about bearded dragons let me point you towards the Lizard section Lizards - Reptile Forums UK

Laura did more than most people would have done, at least these dogs will have a good meal and a warm place to sleep now.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

KathyM said:


> What a rude comment, you have no idea what Lisa would have done in that situation, and you're commenting on someone who has worked in rescue with big dogs! :Na_Na_Na_Na: You aint all that missus! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Sorry, talking "straight" there - wonder if you can take as good as you dish out....


This is exactly what I was going to say. Dont thinkk that you are the only person that would have rescued those dogs, yes it was great of you but it dosent make you royal. Dont judge others either on what they would have done as by the sounds of it you dont even know LisaQ !



LisaLQ said:


> LOL let her fan her tail, I dont really give a sh*t.:lol2:


Lmbo 



Pimperella said:


> Still, get thrown off rat forums and you all come appearing on here.


And that has something to do with it? 
Its like arguing with my brother, pulling things out the air. 



Shell195 said:


> Surely a worried owner would have traced them by now, but as Pimp says skin condition,smelly, dirty this to me speaks of an owner who doesnt give a damn


Yes, but the dogs were obviously together or had at least found each other and been following each other and therefore they could have been in the same place. In the snow/rain/ice they would have been sleeping god knows where in god knows what. I dont think it is at all fair to judge like that when you dont have a clue what has gone on with the dogs.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Just want to jump in about the dogs not having loving homes.
> 
> It could be possible that the dogs were stolen and moved from city to city, Ive seen it happen quite a few times working in a kennels couple of examples.
> 
> ...


Excellent points there! One of my old cats once went missing for 5 weeks and finally came home emaciated, stinking, covered in fleas and ticks and at death's door. He was very much loved though, we can't make these assumptions about stray animals as it only shuts doors for them. It's very important now that as many doors as possible are open to them as once that legally required week is up they're on borrowed time. If there is the slightest possibility they have a loving home missing them, it needs to be chased up. Which is why if Pimps' willing to put aside her issues (and even if she's not as it SHOULD be about the dogs!) I am more than happy to help - it's about the dogs now. :2thumb:

ETA: Frankly I care not for these silly childish comments about "tag teams" when only offers of help have been offered. I don't have time for working out ulterior motives (or for wondering why one vocal person slagging me on here is after my rats elsewhere lol) or for taking part in silly forum wars. I'm not a member of FR and haven't been for years, it's not my kind of place. Now if you want to put your egos aside and help these dogs, let's do it!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> and you say you don't tag team? I think your the ones been rude as Laura did not mention Lisa in her post you just jumped to conclusions. as you registered to find out about bearded dragons let me point you towards the Lizard section Lizards - Reptile Forums UK
> 
> Laura did more than most people would have done, at least these dogs will have a *good meal and a warm place to sleep now*.


In a stray dog kennels i would highly doubt it :s


Or did Pimp keep them at her house i havent managed to read through the whole thread yet.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Excellent points there! One of my old cats once went missing for 5 weeks and finally came home emaciated, stinking, covered in fleas and ticks and at death's door. He was very much loved though, we can't make these assumptions about stray animals as it only shuts doors for them. It's very important now that as many doors as possible are open to them as once that legally required week is up they're on borrowed time. If there is the slightest possibility they have a loving home missing them, it needs to be chased up. Which is why if Pimps' willing to put aside her issues (and even if she's not as it SHOULD be about the dogs!) I am more than happy to help - it's about the dogs now. :2thumb:


MY cat ( well he was a stray cat ) went missing for 6 months came back coverd in ticks and very ill, we tok him to the vets and now hes gone missing agian to be honest i think hes died i doubt he would of survived this winter i just hope he is in someone elses house becaus elike i say he was a stray and ive seen him go into loads of different houses lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> In a stray dog kennels i would highly doubt it :s


well our local dog warden takes strays to the kennles that is urm about 2mins from house oh and I used to work there and they got a warm bed and a good meal.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> well our local dog warden takes strays to the kennles that is urm about 2mins from house oh and I used to work there and they got a warm bed and a good meal.


Varies from kennel to kennel i suppose because the one i worked at was and is still horrible they have only just replaced all the heat lamps with built in wall heaters and i havent worked there for about a year and i workd there for 2 years.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> MY cat ( well he was a stray cat ) went missing for 6 months came back coverd in ticks and very ill, we tok him to the vets and now hes gone missing agian to be honest i think hes died i doubt he would of survived this winter i just hope he is in someone elses house becaus elike i say he was a stray and ive seen him go into loads of different houses lol


I'm really sorry to hear that. I really thought Dodge was dead, and hated people saying "Don't give up hope, my cat came back after x amount of decades" because it didn't let me grieve. I grieved and he came back lol! I do hope it's the same for your boy, and if not that like you said he's safe and warm in someone else's house.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

As the dog was randomly walking out into traffic, i very much doubt they would have been out any longer than that morning.

yes your very right shell, the convo i had with the dog warden was that the skin condition is months old. the smell was of dogs kept in bad conditions. I have met this smell before out on rescues.

No one else bothered, no one else round here would. I know, been there before, had a few strays i've taken in till dog warden collects them.

I just instantly disliked lisalq and katem from their posts in previous thread. simple. I won't pretend to like you if I don't.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

KathyM said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. I really thought Dodge was dead, and hated people saying "Don't give up hope, my cat came back after x amount of decades" because it didn't let me grieve. I grieved and he came back lol! I do hope it's the same for your boy, and if not that like you said he's safe and warm in someone else's house.


He could hardly walk as it was hes was extremely old but because he was orignally a stray cat we never wanted to keep him stuff in the house plus he would want to go out anyway.

My mum goes out and shouts for him every night jus tincase tho, bless her lol


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

we phoned the local police as soon as ours went missing but wouldn't have had the faintest about where the local dog pound/warden was and the police never mentioned them, sadly in our case the person who found them didn't phone anyone untill the following day, luckily she phoned the same police as us if she'd taken them somewhere I don't know that we'd have found them again. We did live in a small country town/large village not a busy place or city, the thing was that she assumed they were strays they didn't have collars on because they were on our property and as they went down holes regulary we thought it safer that they didn't wear them unless they were going out with us.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

There is an akita recorded as missing in your area on Doglost - have you been there yet? Frankly whether you like me or not doesn't bother me, but sorting these dogs out does. As it does you or you wouldn't have picked them up. I don't like everyone I've worked with but when there's a goal you can't be picky - shall we try and get these dogs sorted or what? If you want to give me the details I'll do the chasing, you don't have to do a thing.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

Did you ask around the area if there was anyone who owned any huskys? i found many many dogs stray and the first thing i would do it catch them and knock door to door. it always came up with a result.

hope these dogs get back home ok and if she has had pups recently, i hope thet arnt stray aswell as they may be dead by now.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Being as I know. Yes, I phoned the police this morning while waiting for the dog warden. as well as local rescues. I have the same protacal on all strays. List of numbers etc. All get phoned, as always. As the title 'done it again' will let people who know me, know that yet again, I've been catching up strays. Something thats happened a hell of a lot. As hubby's email back to me from work was 'Only you love, Only you.'

Meaning I go out to school and end up having to rescue something, and yes round here I am the only person who does, everyone lese just walks past. I'll stop the dog getting hit by a car, instead of shaking my head and muttering about dogs being out.

It's 2 Akita's not one. and they are a bonded couple not 2 dogs having met up. You can tell from body language that they have know each other a long time. 
The bitch has eye lids turned in on her which were causing weeping eyes. Her skin condition is months old but she also looks like I saidm that she is a few months off a litter, so most likely to have built up at the time of a litter and stress, poor conditions etc causing her to rash.
The police have been ordered since april last year that all lost or found dogs are directed straight to the animal warden service. I have to argue to get to speak to the front desk. Just in case someone had come in to the station and left details. Just so I could make sure they just wrote the details down in case some body did.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Just wanted to say well done for getting the dogs safe and out of harms way. :2thumb: Not many people would have even attempted to catch big dogs much less persevered and taken them into their own home. If they are with the warden I am sure they are doing all they can to trace owners/seek placements for these animals. 
The main thing is they aren't out in the cold and snow in freezing temperatures or under the wheels of a vehicle or in any other kind of danger. I hope the warden will keep you informed of their progress? Please let us know how they get on if you can...


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Seth was out straying with another dog as was a previous foster of mine, neither were bonded pairs apart from once they were strays - apparently it's a very common phenomenon with strays, but you'll know that. Even if they are a bonded pair they potentially have been made that way through theft for breeding, then dumped. Sounds like you've been really busy doing everything I would have, so I'll continue informing other rescues and the lost dogs people, yeah? I've posted on a couple of lost akita posts on Doglost, it's definitely worth you posting a proper found ad on there as they're the best network in the country for reuniting dogs with owners. I've also posted on the Refuge. If you let me know the pound name or the warden's name if you have it, in PM I can keep the information correct too.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd rather not, don't know you, don't trust you.

The akita listed missing in manchester is a 5 month old black and white pup who has been microchipped so hardly likely to split into 2 seperate dogs that arn't chipped as I said.
I don't know you. Would rather trust the rescues I deal with as they are licenced. For all I know, you want the info to claim they are yours with the being pure bred Akita pair.
After all, like I said, I haven't a clue WHO you are, so no trust in place.
So, no. I'll keep it hows it's going. Your no where near, I know the score round here. Thats how it is.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Absolutely understand - I have contacted Akita Welfare and Akita Rescue with the little information I have. I will continue to contact the rescues I have contacts with and foster/adopted from. Can completely understand you being cautious, I was only after the details to help, but if you don't mind I'll continue for the dogs' sakes. As it goes both ways and to me the dogs are the most important thing, as I'm sure they are for you. ETA: Besides no room and no patience for breeding dogs of an description lmao!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

PS: Have you posted them on Doglost yet? Dogpages might be an idea too.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

i dont know anyone on here at all.. but im sure if Pimperella wanted help she would ask for it, and she seems to know what shes doing when it comes to dogs!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not interested in whether Pimps needs help or not, I'm interested in ensuring two dogs on death row get the help they need. I have no time for people being picky over friends on here, that's a different issue and one I have no interest in, but two dogs are on death row and it would help me to sleep tonight knowing the proper steps have been taken, including ones I have offered links to. It's not about Pimps, it's about the dogs - no offence to her or to you. I have had death row dogs here, and I know a great rescue operating in the Lancs area that could possibly help (as they help place death row dogs in rescues around the country). I don't see why any help would be turned down just for the sake of an argument when in a week they could be put down. That's where I'm coming from! Anyway, fine, leave it to Pimps - if they're put down in a week please don't cry that you didn't get offered any help.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

KathyM said:


> I'm not interested in whether Pimps needs help or not, I'm interested in ensuring two dogs on death row get the help they need. I have no time for people being picky over friends on here, that's a different issue and one I have no interest in, but two dogs are on death row and it would help me to sleep tonight knowing the proper steps have been taken, including ones I have offered links to. It's not about Pimps, it's about the dogs - no offence to her or to you. I have had death row dogs here, and I know a great rescue operating in the Lancs area that could possibly help (as they help place death row dogs in rescues around the country). I don't see why any help would be turned down just for the sake of an argument when in a week they could be put down. That's where I'm coming from! Anyway, fine, leave it to Pimps - if they're put down in a week please don't cry that you didn't get offered any help.


 
Where the hell Have I put that they are on Death Row? The bloody kennels they have gone to is a no kill kennels! Really, get yer head out yer arse.
It's sorted, no one needs your help on something you seriously haven't a grasp on.

I know a few of these so call rescue places, that get dogs from rescue and charge high purebreed prices. The fact you have gone on just leads me to think you saw pound signs.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Where the hell Have I put that they are on Death Row? The bloody kennels they have gone to is a no kill kennels! Really, get yer head out yer arse.
> It's sorted, no one needs your help on something you seriously haven't a grasp on.


So are they not in a stray kennels/ holdong pound ?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> So are they not in a stray kennels/ holdong pound ?


 
No, they are at a very well known kennels, no kill and they ain't on death row.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> No, they are at a very well known kennels, no kill and they ain't on death row.


 
o okay thank god for that Akitas dont do well in stray kennels from my own experience, I mean finding them homes ESP adult Akitas.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll assume then that you don't want to help them by posting them on Doglost? That's all I bloody asked, you horrible woman. I pity any animal with you if this is the attitude you give them - dont like the person being grown up and offering help, so let them rot? Charming! I ignored your mean attitude and your inflammatory statements about me to offer that help. I will continue to try and help these dogs.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh my oh my oh my!!!

what a thread,

well done for gettign them, most people wouldnt of done.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

KathyM said:


> I'll assume then that you don't want to help them by posting them on Doglost? That's all I bloody asked, you horrible woman. I pity any animal with you if this is the attitude you give them - dont like the person being grown up and offering help, so let them rot? Charming! I ignored your mean attitude and your inflammatory statements about me to offer that help. I will continue to try and help these dogs.


 
What are you? A dog bounty hunter? or just looking for purebreds to exploit?

Doglost is now working together with the animal warden service, but you should know this!
Not to mention that dog wardens are looking at a cruelty case, and would rather they turned up and said yes they are our dogs, to which they can then persue a case against them.
But then again, You'd know all this. Unless your a puppy farmer collecting up purebreds by claiming you know some rescue or other.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> What are you? A dog bounty hunter? or just looking for purebreds to exploit?
> 
> Doglost is now working together with the animal warden service, but you should know this!
> Not to mention that dog wardens are looking at a cruelty case, and would rather they turned up and said yes they are our dogs, to which they can then persue a case against them.
> But then again, You'd know all this. Unless your a puppy farmer collecting up purebreds by claiming you know some rescue or other.


Really woman, for someone who's been done for noise and smell on her property twice, you're on an awfully high horse.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Really woman, for someone who's been done for noise and smell on her property twice, you're on an awfully high horse.


 
How very sad are you. Yup, never says how we actually won tho does it? and that the RSPCA and dog warden and PDSA and council vet all checked and found no problem apart from next door pouring chip fat down the drains.

But such is life eh, But feel free to drag that up. Been here a long time and EVERYONE on here knows it all already. Old news love, old news.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

That's all I wanted to hear, but I suggest you shut your flapping, mean-spirited and twisted mouth before making accusations against me. All I cared about was the dogs - you could've just said you were talking to Doglost and avoided my input at all. If you want to accuse ME of being a puppy farmer considering your setup, I would think about it very carefully as I personally have only ever had rescue and foster dogs, all neutered, and you were the one turning down help for dogs that you could claim back for the cash. 

Think about it both ways - frankly you've won and I won't be back because I don't belong somewhere where bitching and nastiness is acceptable, as is libel and slander. You're one of those people who wouldn't bloody DARE say such horrible things to someone's face. 

I stuck around to post Grace on here and so far have only had offers from people who wanted to know if she was entire and to claim repeated inspections from the RSPCA for neglect equals a homecheck, so it really looks like if I'm looking for people who care about the animals I'm in the wrong bloody place. Say what you like, you're the one that people have had to clear out for the state of your animals (and you wonder why I was worried about these dogs!), and I tried not to say it but wasn't afforded the same respect. Nuff said. Good luck to those dogs.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> How very sad are you. Yup, never says how we actually won tho does it?


Sorry - I just read what the council said:

Oldham Council - Council News

Sorry for being such a PAIN IN THE BUM. Lmao.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I'd rather not, don't know you, don't trust you.
> 
> The akita listed missing in manchester is a 5 month old black and white pup who has been microchipped so hardly likely to split into 2 seperate dogs that arn't chipped as I said.
> I don't know you. Would rather trust the rescues I deal with as they are licenced. For all I know, you want the info to claim they are yours with the being pure bred Akita pair.
> ...


On a lighter note; in my head I you sounded like Nessa off Gavin and Stacey saying this :2thumb:

Kathy, I'm sure you're trying to help but you are being very insistent! It really sounds like Pimp has covered every base.

Jo


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Sorry - I just read what the council said:
> 
> Oldham Council - Council News
> 
> Sorry for being such a PAIN IN THE BUM. Lmao.



OMG how personal can you get! how dare you try and slander someones name... you both should be ashamed of yourselfs or you have done is cause trouble and pain to a respected member of this forum, 

I think it is time this thread is locked as Lisa and Kathy are just taking cheap shots at laura


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Bit rich, dont you think?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> OMG how personal can you get! how dare you try and slander someones name... you both should be ashamed of yourselfs or you have done is cause trouble and pain to a respected member of this forum,
> 
> I think it is time this thread is locked as Lisa and Kathy are just taking cheap shots at laura


WTF do you think accusing someone of puppy farming that has rescued puppy farm dogs who have DIED from their overbreeding is? How bloody dare you! Sod the lot of you, you're all just wrong, in every way.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Bit rich, dont you think?


What I think is rich is you 2 coming on, ganging up together, bitching on every thread and then moaning when you get the same back!

Jo


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

KathyM said:


> WTF do you think accusing someone of puppy farming that has rescued puppy farm dogs who have DIED from their overbreeding is? How bloody dare you! Sod the lot of you, you're all just wrong, in every way.



who have I accused of puppy farming quote me ...oh wait you cant as I havent


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you show me where I slagged anyone off on here? I offered help, I ignored inflammatory and libellous comments, and got called a puppy farmer by someone who frankly is in (thanks for the info Lisa, I had no clue) no position to judge me.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

mrfluff said:


> What I think is rich is you 2 coming on, ganging up together, bitching on every thread and then moaning when you get the same back!
> 
> Jo


Show me where I bitched BEFORE someone else did. Go on. Try. You cant? Moron.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

This thread needs to be locked & cleaned up....
It was originally about stray dogs.. now its turned in to this.. That link you pasted was uncalled for, and bang out of order, I dont know anything about Pimperella but you putting her full address on here is wrong!!!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> who have I accused of puppy farming quote me ...oh wait you cant as I havent


I get that you're quite slow, but I was talking about Pimps. This really isn't worth it. I have nothing to prove, I was being kind and putting aside differences for teh dogs' sakes and if Pimps doesn't like it it says more about her than anyone else. I personally have no interest in the many investigations for neglect at hers, I only just found out about them and want nothing more to do with her or any of her associates on here. Just another name on the list.

I havenm't read the link and don't intend to. I hope it's removed, as it's tasteless and nothing to do with Pimp's dogs.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

would be If I even lived there lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

kathym said:


> i'll assume then that you don't want to help them by posting them on doglost? That's all i bloody asked, you horrible woman. I pity any animal with you if this is the attitude you give them - dont like the person being grown up and offering help, so let them rot? Charming! I ignored your mean attitude and your inflammatory statements about me to offer that help. I will continue to try and help these dogs.


oh gtfo


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

if you were not looking for trouble why did you bring up the whole council thing how the hell has that got anything to do with Laura and two jap akitas, thats just you taking a low shot at Laura and I dont take lightly to people who do that to my friends, Laura is a brilliant person and would do anything for anyone, and does not deserve you two dragging up old news just so you can feel the big I think you both need to give it a rest


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

KathyM said:


> I get that you're quite slow.


Oh how Mature...


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> if you were not looking for trouble why did you bring up the whole council thing how the hell has that got anything to do with Laura and two jap akitas, thats just you taking a low shot at Laura and I dont take lightly to people who do that to my friends, Laura is a brilliant person and would do anything for anyone, and does not deserve you two dragging up old news just so you can feel the big I think you both need to give it a rest


I haven't put any link up about anything - I was after helping the dogs and got abuse for it. I haven't taken any shots at Laura, I gave info for help and got many shots at me personally.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Sorry - I just read what the council said:
> 
> Oldham Council - Council News
> 
> Sorry for being such a PAIN IN THE BUM. Lmao.


 
I think this really just reveals your true childish immature bitchyness to be perfectly honest, dont you! Its got fCUking bitch written all over it!!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Show me where I bitched BEFORE someone else did. Go on. Try. You cant? *Moron*.



Love it! 

Jo


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

KathyM said:


> I get that you're quite slow, but I was talking about Pimps. This really isn't worth it. I have nothing to prove, I was being kind and putting aside differences for teh dogs' sakes and if Pimps doesn't like it it says more about her than anyone else. I personally have no interest in the many investigations for neglect at hers, I only just found out about them and want nothing more to do with her or any of her associates on here. Just another name on the list.


 
Arh, people on rat forum who for some reason got myself and di schofield confused at one point thinking I had lhasas a breed I have never owned and because Wayakinwolf refused to sell them rats and I had some off her and I refused to sell them some. All started when myself and Di developed the satin rats and wouldn't let them have any. So they thought they could slagg us off and that we'd sell them to them, well, that didn't work either lol

We had 1 turkey and 2 pet ducks in a 90 ft garden and it was dubbed by the council as a farm lol which was a joke lol

But such is and since as we now do have a farm, to which I called in the council to visit. Defra approved aswell. But then there you go.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

closed...you really can be a nasty lot sometimes.


----------

